# NHS breach of confidentiality



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello...I have had alot of failed IVF attempts and several miscarriages...I was referred to my local hospitals miscarriage dept.

They took down my whole medical infertility history (which I have not disclosed to anyone) and wrote me a letter detailing this and all my scans and uterus and womb descriptions including any sexually transmitted disease investigations

However...they sent this letter to my address but without my name on the envelope (i.,e with no name on the envelope)..with such detailed medical information the letter should have had atleast my name and marked as confidential.

I live in a shared house and the letter was opened by one of the occcupants ( i dont know who) and read by God knows how many of the other people in the house before I got to it late afternoon.

I wrote to the hospital and they said they can only apologise..but no compensation unless I appoint a solicitor

I have kept my infertility a secret and now I feel devastated as I dont know who knows. I have a right to my confidentiality.

Please can someone advise as to my next step as I think I deserve compensation . Can someone advise as to the amount of compensation I should seek as the letter pretty much divulged everything. Also if i needed to appoint a solicitor..would this end up costing too much to make it not worth the bother.

Thanks in advance


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi hope25

Gosh that's so distressing - I really do feel for you.  

I'm afraid it's not really my area of law, but if you do want to pursue things I imagine you would need to speak to a lawyer specialising in healthcare/ litigation (possibly medical negligence).  Another option may be to explore the hopsital's own complaints procedure.  Perhaps contact them and ask to speak to somebody senior to find out what you would need to do to make a formal complaint, and whether that would give you the kind of redress you are looking for.

Best of luck

Natalie


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks so much for your reply natalie....i did write to the complaints dept and their answer was to appoint a solicitor.

Please can you let me know where I could find a lawyer who specialises in this area of law.

thanks again.


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Hope

You might want to contact the Law Society.  I also know that Guy Forster at Irwin Mitchell, and the firm Leigh, Day and Co, have particular experience in medical negligence cases involving fertility, and may be able to help or at least point you in the right direction.

Best of luck

Natalie


----------



## hope25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Many thanks Natalie.


----------

